# PC-BSD Premiers SystemBS-D



## rusty (Apr 3, 2015)

Better late than never - http://blog.pcbsd.org/2015/04/huge-announcement-for-pc-bsd/


----------



## scottro (Apr 3, 2015)

It's already been posted on the forums somewhere.    But yes, it was amusing.


----------

